# Could too much float be causing me knee issues?



## Kiwiavenger (14 Mar 2013)

Hey all im after some insight

Since i have had my road bike ive always been clipless. starting with M520's (6 degrees float?) and MTB shoes then moving the SPD sl's and 5700 pedals with yellow cleats (9 degrees??)

Since moving to SPD-sl's ive been getting knee pain on the inside of my right knee which is a dull ache until i go over 30 miles. When i had the M520's the only time i got a similar pain was leaving penzance to lands end after doing 180 miles the previous 2 days. i was debating going back to M520's to see if it is still a problem but funds dictate otherwise (cant afford the new shoes and pedals and i sold my originals and the wife is adamant i dont need/cant afford a bike fit!) i've tried making adjustments to the cleats (sat on the table edge etc) but after 3 days of commuting the pain starts to return.

would it be worth me getting some cleats with no float in them as I've heard some knee pain can be caused by this. i have seen the docs who fobbed me off with a "soft tissue injury" as its not tender to touch just aching and sore over 30 miles. i will be going back for a second opinion soon though as its still there after 5 weeks off the bike so may be something unrelated to the cleats atall!


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Mar 2013)

Odd, I would have thought less float would cause knee injury. More float surely allows more freedom of movement.

Interested to see where this thread leads.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (14 Mar 2013)

i was meant to add that after 5 weeks i have no pain, then the last 3 days commuting has bought on a dull ache.

i'd love some speed plays so i can adjust the float to theorise but cant afford them either! lol


----------



## Arsen Gere (14 Mar 2013)

Hard to diagnose really, but IMHO if it is on the out side of the knee then your toes are pointing inward, probably when the cranks are at the bottom, if it is inside then they may be pointing out a bit. If your seat is a bit high it tends to point your toes in and if a bit low it points your toes out. The idea being that the hight should leave your feet in line in a neutral position so the load is evenly distributed about your knee. I would try moving your saddle up a few mm. It is not going to be much. It could be due to a hight difference in new cleats/shoes/pedals.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (14 Mar 2013)

Arsen Gere said:


> Hard to diagnose really, but IMHO if it is on the out side of the knee then your toes are pointing inward, probably when the cranks are at the bottom, if it is inside then they may be pointing out a bit. If your seat is a bit high it tends to point your toes in and if a bit low it points your toes out. The idea being that the hight should leave your feet in line in a neutral position so the load is evenly distributed about your knee. I would try moving your saddle up a few mm. It is not going to be much. It could be due to a height difference in new cleats/shoes/pedals.


 
i have been trying to find the "right" saddle height, i think its there or there abouts, my winter gear is making it hard for me to fully extend when pedaling (roll on summer!!) it has been more prevelant in winter weather but my knees are protected by thermal knee warmer, leg warmer then tracksuit bottoms at the moment and sometimes cheap muddy fox bib longs!


----------



## Ningishzidda (14 Mar 2013)

Doh!

Lower your saddle to compensate for Winter trousers.
Put a dab of paint, a pencil mark or a bit of tape on the seatpost to denote 'Winter setting'. It might be 2 mm above 'Summer setting'.


----------



## montage (14 Mar 2013)

Your SPD-SLs need to be set up correctly - it might be that they are in a different position to your standard SPDs


----------



## ayceejay (15 Mar 2013)

Another thing you could look at is the fore and aft placement of the cleats. A lot (most) peoples feet are different (in length or width or both) so is you set the cleats up on a bench to be identically placed this needs to be adjusted.


----------



## edindave (15 Mar 2013)

This link might be useful to the OP.
It could be that the cleat is too close to the inside of your shoe.


----------



## Kennedy Ron (8 Nov 2013)

In most cases of knee pain, there may also be additional symptoms. Here are some of the things to notice:Swelling of the knee due to inflammation
Stiffness in the knee joint causing weakness, instability and reduced movement Popping or crunching sounds whenever the knees are moved.
Although there different kinds of treatment for knee pain, perhaps the most practical of them all would be a knee brace or jumper's knee. And even though not a perfect solution, one of these can prevent further damage to your joints while helping it heal faster. Since it will help you to keep your knee compressed while walking. Kneading from ice or hot water bag may also work !!


----------

